# Interpretation of test results



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi there, 

This is probably a really daft question. I've recently received a full copy of our notes as we are moving to another clinic. 
Looking at our egg collection results, it details total number collected, number immature and there's also "no. deg" - what does that mean and how does it differ from the immature ones?

Thanks

xx


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

canoworms said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is probably a really daft question. I've recently received a full copy of our notes as we are moving to another clinic.
> Looking at our egg collection results, it details total number collected, number immature and there's also "no. deg" - what does that mean and how does it differ from the immature ones?
> ...


Hello,

All paperwork varies more than you think between clinics but i would think this means `number of eggs degenerated`. This would tend to be recorded at egg collection, fert check or after ICSI.

Best wishes


----------

